# [email protected] a granny again!!



## HoneysMummy (Jun 29, 2013)

So excited just checked up on JoJo's website and the pics of new puppies are there! Well done Picnic. Congratulations JoJo they are beautiful xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They are indeed  congrats Picnic and Jo xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Whats the name of the website? I want to see them!!! Somebody give me a link plz!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Google my dogs life Nanci. It's there! X


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic news! 
Congrats JoJo and Picnic - the puppies look gorgeous


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS JOJO!!!!!! How exciting,theyre sooooo cute!! Big huge hugs to both you and picnic and give the babies a teeny weeny puppy sized hug from me too xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up!
How lovely - a full Picnic box 
Congratulations.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw wow just read the whole pregnancy story - so lovely x well done to Picnic & JoJo


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Too cute, well done Picnic, beautiful babies and congrats JoJo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Much love to you all, hope all continues to go well and we'll be watching xxxx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

congratulatios to Picnic and Granny JoJo, well done girls  the babies are absolutely stunning, I would love to have a cuddle. I can't wait to watch them grow xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They look sooo cute, Picnic is a very clever girl. Congratulations to JoJo x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for that - I must have look now - can't wait


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations Jojo, how exciting, hope you aren't too exhausted!! Your house must be a busy place right now!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful pups and and even more beautiful mother.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wonderful diary!!! Love that JoJo!!! And just one little Buff color among all the black colors . . how adorable!!! Please post some pictures . . want too see them growing!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing! I bet you cried jojo - I did just reading the blog!
Absolutely gorgeous looking pups - it will be very exciting expand interesting to watch them in these first few weeks. It looks and sounds like picnic will make a fantastic mum.
And we'll done for been such a great doggy midwife and Cockapoo gran all rolled into one!!! 7 is a good lucky number - your gonna have your hands full chasing puppies and mopping floors!! X fabulous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just popped on to see what I have missed in the past few days lol ...

Ahh thanks all of you  made me smile through tired eyes 

Your love and support is always appreciated xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah how exciting! I must go and see now! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby: :congrats: :baby:

Fantastic news....brings me back to last year checking in on the 'Sugar Puffs'....now we have the 'Pebbles' to keep an eye on 

Lovely blog as always JoJo.... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooooooh. I keep checking for an update... There must be one.. Off I go immediately to read about the little Pebbles!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got to wait for Honey now xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations JoJo & Picnic


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Just had a look at your puppies and they are lovely - Enjoy!


----------

